# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Người nước ngoài thấy gì khi đi tàu hỏa Việt Nam?

## dulichnt

"Tại sao anh không đi máy bay. Tàu chạy chậm lắm - một người bạn thắc mắc khi biết tôi sẽ đi Sài Gòn. Cô ấy nói đúng. Tàu ở Việt Nam chậm. Rất chậm", tác giả Matthew Bennett kể lại trên CNN. Hãy xem 36 giờ tàu Bắc - Nam qua con mắt của Matthew Bennett có gì thú vị nhé.



_Bên ngoài phòng đợi ở ga Hà Nội, điểm xuất phát của chuyến đi._



_Mua vé ở ga Hà Nội._



_Đường ray tàu hỏa chạy qua các khu phố, làng mạc nên khách đi tàu có thể ngắm cảnh đường xá._



_Cảnh phục vụ thức ăn trên tàu._



_Tàu đem tới nhiều lựa chọn về giá vé cho người dân._



_Đà Nẵng là điểm dừng chân của nhiều du khách bởi cách đó khoảng 30 km là Hội An, di sản thế giới cùng với những bãi biển đẹp ở Đà Nẵng._



_Cảnh nhìn qua cửa sổ đoạn đường từ Huế tới Đà Nẵng._



_Trong cabin của người lái tàu._



_Cảnh đồng lúa ở Biên Hòa. Đi tàu giúp bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng những cảnh đẹp dọc chiều dài Việt Nam._



_Trong khoang ghế mềm, người phụ nữ say sưa ngủ trong khi người đàn ông ngồi phía sau đang xem TV._



_Dừng ở ga Sài Gòn. Ngày càng nhiều người tạm biệt việc đi tàu dọc tuyến Bắc Nam bởi có thêm lựa chọn từ hàng không giá rẻ._



_Kiểm tra vé khi xuống tàu._

----------

